# Harlan Texlad vs. Mazuri



## hlforumhl (Oct 2, 2011)

So which rodent block is better? Harlan Texlad or Mazuri?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Harlan, hands-down, has more appropriate ingredients, better nutritional profile, and is better-tested. Mazuri is just easier to get your hands on, if you don't like buying online.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

On paper one may sound better than the other, but in practice I like both and have good results with both. That said after using Harlan for several months I went back to Mazuri and doubt I will change again.

The harlan pellets are smaller and softer than mazuri pellets so more are discarded, in addition the mice actually eat more of the harlan pellets than the mazuri to maintain the same condition, growth rates and productivity. I can only get harlan in a 18% protein formula, but I can get both 18% and 23% protein formula's in mazuri. Harlan is a tiny bit cheaper but ends up costing more in the long run. But you have to use what works best for you.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Harlan hands down. It is healthier for them. They may have to eat more...making it a little more expensive, but in my opinion the fact that it is healthier much outweighs any possible cost differences. Also, Harlan tests EVERY batch of corn they get in for mycotoxins.


----------



## hlforumhl (Oct 2, 2011)

is it okay to switch back and forth every few months? I can only get Harlan sometimes...
Also, what is good to add to their diet for pregnant and nursing mice to give them a boost?


----------

